# Cigar box watch storage



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Picked up an old cigar box pretty cheap from the bay



Borrowed some watch pillows from my other watch box and put down some brown felt in the bottom

Balsa wood for separators



I'm going to stain the balsa wood to match the other wood

The original card insert is in very good condition

Left a space in the middle to keep jewellery and things

Gonna keep an eye out for more boxes

Do you think I should stain the inside of the box or just the inserts? Or I could put the felt around the walls too?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice idea. Just stain the inserts to match the interior wood and leave the rest of the box as is. Be sure to let the inserts dry completely before closing the airtight lid as they will outgas for quite a while. I would put thin felt on the bottom of each holder.


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure what colour stain to buy for interior really it's like a light brown ish... Like tea stained or something. Any ideas? 

Okay thanks, I'm planning on leaving the lid open I think anyway. looks better that way I think


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

John MS said:


> as they will outgas for quite a while.


My wife and kids tell me I have this problem too.


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

That is a good idea. I have some sunglasses in a really nice "Acid" cigar box. Some party shops will give these boxes away for free if you ask. They usually only want the box for the display. When it's empty, they don't usually have much use for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tclef said:


> That is a good idea. I have some sunglasses in a really nice "Acid" cigar box. Some party shops will give these boxes away for free if you ask. They usually only want the box for the display. When it's empty, they don't usually have much use for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to look of for those boxes, haven't seen them before.

Yeah I have an old tobacconist near me I could see if he has any boxes he
Doesn't need

Seems to be a lot of interest for them
On the bay they were going fast at auction


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

The Fuente Fuente OpusX is a fantastic cigar, by the way. As are Acids, in a non-traditionalist sort of way.

Cool idea for a watch box.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

That's awesome. I think it's a great idea. I even like cigars.

You have armed me with an excuse for the wife...off to purchase a box of cigars...


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

This looks really nice. A good idea for vintage pieces (and some b&w pictures).


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Fine idea, it looks really good.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a lot more watches than cigars, so I roll the other way:


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

estrickland said:


> I have a lot more watches than cigars, so I roll the other way:
> View attachment 1440693


Where did you get that box??


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Domo said:


> Where did you get that box??


Yahoo Japan. Random stuff like this pops up all the time.


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

estrickland those Padrón Anniversarios are nummers! Back in the mid nineties when they first came out I bought a few boxes, then left them in the humidor for 10yrs. Holy f**stick Batman, after the aging they were ambrosial! b-) Wish I still had some left.

Word to the wise -- if you store your watches in cigar boxes make sure you don't accidentally try to smoke one...


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Not a smoker myself! But can quite easily see I'm going to end up with lots of boxes on desks and shelves..

Just need to look at making some pillows now. 

Should I stick to the cream coloured ones in there? eBay has them cheap enough. Or should I make some using the brown felt that lines the bottom of the box?


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

Given the cost of store bought watch pillows rolling your own seems a bit impractical. Unless of course you enjoy such handicrafts. However you choose to acquire them make absolutely certain you keep them well out of reach of any cats in the vicinity or you will be replacing them in short order.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Love that cigar box, definitely stain the wood inserts, but I would line the sides as well as the bottom of the compartments and just leave the wood visible on top.
It looks great, I'm going to have a go at something similar. I have made my own cushions/pillows and need a box to fit them into. I haven't decided on a final colour for the cushions yet so I made some different colours. I have also made grey, burgundy, black and cream. Maybe I have given myself too much choice.
Any comments would be appreciated as to colour preference. I think the white looks nice, but it's a little boring.


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

ttparrot said:


> Love that cigar box, definitely stain the wood inserts, but I would line the sides as well as the bottom of the compartments and just leave the wood visible on top.
> It looks great, I'm going to have a go at something similar. I have made my own cushions/pillows and need a box to fit them into. I haven't decided on a final colour for the cushions yet so I made some different colours. I have also made grey, burgundy, black and cream. Maybe I have given myself too much choice.
> Any comments would be appreciated as to colour preference. I think the white looks nice, but it's a little boring.
> View attachment 1442286
> ...


Thanks, yeah I think I maybe should line the sides too

Those pillows look really good how did you make them?

Light pillows look good on dark watches and dark for light watches I think, so depends on the watches really.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks. The pillows were a labour of love to get right after not finding anything decent for a good price.
i agree that dark watches look good on light pillows, but you need all the pillows the same colour for a box so you are still left with the decision of overall colour.

when I have slightly more time I will give you a detailed instruction on how I made them


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well you know the answer then...

Just have to have multiple boxes for the colours and styles 

I do like brown as it seems to suite light and dark watches


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

jameshill247 said:


> Thanks, yeah I think I maybe should line the sides too
> 
> Those pillows look really good how did you make them?
> 
> Light pillows look good on dark watches and dark for light watches I think, so depends on the watches really.


As promised here is how I made them.

In the pic there is:
upholstery foam 1.5" thick
spray adhesive
black leather







hot wire foam cutter
thick pieces of card for the end pieces
fabric for wrapping round the foam
all purchased from ebay
The only thing not in the picture is the suede material to cover the pillow.

I used the hot wire cutter to cut the foam to 2.5" square.
then cut the rounded ends on the card and used the spray adhesive to stick
to the ends of foam.
Cut the fabric to the same width as the foam and long enough to wrap completely round.
Spray glue the fabric and lay foam in center. Then pull tightly round foam and stick ends together.
This pulls the fabric round the shape of the card and makes the round ends so no need to try and cut the foam in an oval.
Now get the suede (or whatever) and cut slightly wider than the foam. Glue and wrap round the pillow and turn in the edges over the card ends.
Then two more oval pieces of card slightly larger covered in leather or whatever material you choose and stick these on the sides over the turned in suede.

Job done.

It took me a lot of tries to get it just right. The pillows I made fit my watches perfectly with a circumference of just over 19cm.















all my prototypes before getting size right

Here are the finished articles. I worked out the total cost of materials to make each pillow is £4. Not bad really except I have enough materials left over to make enough pillows to hold a collection of about 85 watches.
















































































Thanks for asking. Good luck if you try.


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

ttparrot said:


> As promised here is how I made them.
> 
> In the pic there is:
> upholstery foam 1.5" thick
> ...


Thanks for the I depth how to

They look very effective, I would like to give this a go at some point I think

You should sell some on eBay then they pay for themselves


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, I might try that.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a few cigar boxes laying around, and with ttparrot's great instructions, I'm definitely going to have to try this!


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Good man. Home made is better than paying a fortune for rubbish.


----------



## jameshill247 (Jan 12, 2014)

Make sure you post some
Pictures on here! I still haven't quite finished mine yet but looking out for boxes already!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a pretty decent watch box, but as someone who also smokes cigars, I feel like I have no reason not to try this with a few old boxes I have. For the record - party stores are one thing, but most cigar stores have a huge ton of boxes that they would love to give you for a few bucks each. Party stores generally carry brands with boring boxes - some of the nicer ones make beautiful boxes and the lounge I frequent will dump them indiscriminately in your lap for like $3 across the board.

I kept some around for display, but clearly I should make some use of them. If I get around to it anytime soon, I'll post pics!


----------



## Rhotax (Sep 23, 2008)

Few things I don't understand 


ttparrot said:


> [..]
> I used the hot wire cutter to cut the foam to 2.5" square.
> then cut the rounded ends on the card and used the spray adhesive to stick
> to the ends of foam.


1) Are the card's width less than 2,5"?
2) "stick to the ends of foam", you mean to the sides :> ?



> Now get the suede (or whatever) and cut slightly wider than the foam. Glue and wrap round the pillow and turn in the edges over the card ends.


They always put inside foam some stiff "bridge" between 2 cards on the sides to keep proper width between them.
How you stay with the proper width when you wrap around this final layer (suede)?


----------

